# Is UK inc doomed?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As the UK is finding out three of the union members are more inclined to vote for independence. 
Scotland is likely to vote out. Ireland could become united. Wales is dithering. But it's looking more unsettled.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Why did you write UK *Inc*? UK is not American.

Geoff


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Poll suggests No vote lead as Salmond inquiry drives voters away from Scottish independence

A poll has suggested a majority of Scots would now vote in favour of remaining in the United Kingdom should a second independence referendum be held tomorrow.

Saturday, 6th March 2021, 10:30 pm
Updated
17 hours ago* (Copied from the Scotsman.)

It is blatantly obvious that you haven't kept up to date with the latest news. Possibly the French are a little behind with what we hear in the UK.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Abbreviation Geoff. Just trying to make the heading short and concise.
Possibly Drew but just going on the Tonight programs findings. Yes things change. But that the question, might devolution be happening? Even a group in Yorkshire now wants independence.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Useful tool here to see how the polls have moved since the 2014 referendum in Scotland. Consistent polls showing a yes majority only really started to happen with the ascendancy of Boris to Downing St. No wonder they say that he is their greatest advocate for independence.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinion_polling_on_Scottish_independence


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a poll last week which that suggested support for the SNP had wained in light of the Salmond barney. But one poll doesn't tell us much.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...er-sturgeon-inquiry-poll-suggests/ar-BB1ekfrv


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If Yorkshire is going for independence then I will campaign for Norfolk to do the same  Have always said we should have a drawbridge to pull up


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark Drakeford thinks the UK is finished. https://www.independent.ie/opinion/...bout-a-potential-united-ireland-40169540.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just for the record, Yorkshire has always been independent.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Mark Drakeford thinks the UK is finished. https://www.independent.ie/opinion/...bout-a-potential-united-ireland-40169540.html


Drakeford getting into his stride!:smile2:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-wales-politics-56321647


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

John Curtice has his doubts about that poll: https://www.thenational.scot/news/1...casts-doubts-poll-showing-no-majority/?ref=ar


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> John Curtice has his doubts about that poll: https://www.thenational.scot/news/1...casts-doubts-poll-showing-no-majority/?ref=ar


Not the first time Comres have been called out on their polling either.

https://www.ministryoftruth.me.uk/2013/05/02/comres-polls-an-inbuilt-conservative-bias/

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> *Abbreviation* Geoff. Just trying to make the heading short and concise.
> Possibly Drew but just going on the Tonight programs findings. Yes things change. But that the question, might devolution be happening? Even a group in Yorkshire now wants independence.
> 
> Ray.


So is 'Ltd.'

I think you spent too long on Route 66 in RVs:laugh:

At least you did not pick up the American accent.:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Incorporated fits well enough. It certainly describes The Union as it was originally set up accurately.

Incorporated: United into one body; combined.


Limited might be a good description since the end of Empire, and even more so now as a result of The Clown's breakfast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> At least you did not pick up the American accent.:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


I quite like that they (like us) have regional accents, it's the bastardisation of the English language which I can't do with, and what's worse is the none English speaking world learns American English and all its errors of spelling and mispronunciation.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> So is 'Ltd.'
> I think you spent too long on Route 66 in RVs:laugh:
> At least you did not pick up the American accent.:surprise: Geoff


But we did to an extent Geoff. We started using Americanisms and phrases after a while. Family used to comment on it when visting.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just another step down the road to controlling what you can view, No it’s not China.

“The Mash Report, a comedy program critical of the government has been axed by the state broadcaster, reportedly for political reasons, and at the behest of a director general appointed by the government. Finally, a stone cold example of what 'cancel culture' looks like.”

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Even handedness from the British government towards the DUP and Sinn Fein in NI is an essential. The two have joint first ministers and in theory there is what's called parity of esteem.

Not for the first time The Clown is ignoring that. He is doing damage to NI, risking a lot and destroying any shred of credibility he may still have with the rest of the world by behaving in this way. He is a dangerous fool who thinks rules and norms do not apply to him.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Even handedness from the British government towards the DUP and Sinn Fein in NI is an essential. The two have joint first ministers and in theory there is what's called parity of esteem.
> 
> Not for the first time The Clown is ignoring that. He is doing damage to NI, risking a lot and destroying any shred of credibility he may still have with the rest of the world by behaving in this way. He is a dangerous fool who thinks rules and norms do not apply to him.


Reported that Sinn Fein refused to be part of his publicity stunt. 
Mistake I think, it was the perfect time to call him out for his lying.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-56373901

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Reported that Sinn Fein refused to be part of his publicity stunt.
> Mistake I think, it was the perfect time to call him out for his lying.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-56373901
> ...


From there Terry "Mr Johnson said he was "always happy to meet all sides" but had been told Sinn Féin's Michelle O'Neill was "otherwise engaged".

It will be interesting to hear what she has to say about that.

I listened to the coverage, of what was a preplanned visit with a tight schedule, on the PM programme and it sounded like a typical Clown publicity visit to me. I'd say his intention was to calm Arlene which the visit to Enniskillen seems to confirm. The tour round the vaccination centre at the Lakeland Forum seemed a typical Clown photo op, including Arlene will make her feel she's important to him again. She seemed placated afterwards saying he was in listening mode.

He's always in listening mode till he hears what you want so he can promise to act on it very soon and then feck off and do the reverse in a day or two. That is who he is and always has been. He does it because he knows he can do it again and again.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sinn Fein have been p1ssed off for some time as he has refused several times to meet them as a political party.
Arlene will be delighted with the attention the photo shot provided. 
He’s just been on BBC NI news saying he’s always happy to meet Sinn Fein, the lies just flow freely from his mouth and I bet Arlene heard a few today too.

Terry


----------

